#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About :*  The JP Institute of Engineering & Technology came into being in the year 2007, with the mission to impart high quality technical education and produce personnel with a firm footing in the technical and managerial knowledge, innovative research capabilities and a professional approach to lead people and to use technology for the progress of mankind, who can adapt to technological advancements and with the highest ethical values as the inner strength.

*Branches :*

B-Tech Computer Science & Engg.B-Tech Electronics & Comm. EnggB-Tech Mechanical EngineeringB-Tech Information Technology
*Campus Facilities*

24 hours Internet connectivity with 2 mbps bandwidth.Transport facility available to different areas in Meerut.Student activity center for co-curricular and extra-curricular activitiesJPIET has partnered with Advait Life-Education (P) to impart Student Development Program (SDP).*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: Meeut institute of engineering and technology, Meerut 2013 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities ITM Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placement, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------

